# PATTERNED MODELS



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

how about a patterned topic for all the model cars that are patterend out, lets see soem pics .

post up your patterned model paint jobs.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

This is a joke right !


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

ALL WITH RATTLE CAN TO!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

love your work marinate :thumbsup: 
here are the 2 ive got


























also rattle can and hand painted or sharpie's


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Aug 25 2006, 06:27 PM~6041872
> *love your work marinate  :thumbsup:
> here are the 2 ive got
> 
> ...


man that purple just stands out, much props keep the pics commin.

anymore pics o fthe purple 1


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

nice


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

And im tryin 2 get my art skills up so i can start airbrushing :cheesy:










i know it suxs but practice makes perfect :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

ttt keep the pics commin


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:biggrin: thanks


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

nice ,luvin the paint. reminds me of something from blvd nights movie


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

any more pics of patterned out rides? post em up if ya got em.

any advice on patterns for a novice like me?
is it the base coat or taping off and adding different patterns?
whats the best way to apply em?

any info will help.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:dunno: i am a novice at this stuff 2 
the purple 70 was my first attempt 
i layed down a blue metalspecks base then added the roof graphics by hand with a silver paint pen and black sharpie 
then sprayed the whole car with purple anodized and cleared it 
this is what it looked like before i sprayed the purple over it 









the caddy was a second attempt at patterns and didnt come out as good 
it was black base then taped off some masking and sprayed gold 
did a bunch of striping with a black sharpie and hand painted some silver 
then sprayed the anodized red over it and did more hand striping with silver 

i dont know just give it a shot and learn as you go :dunno:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Sep 1 2006, 03:12 AM~6082914
> *:dunno: i am a novice at this stuff 2
> the purple 70 was my first attempt
> i layed down a blue metalspecks base then added the roof graphics by hand with a silver paint pen and black sharpie
> ...


great system, loks great. keep up the good work


----------



## psn8586 (Sep 3, 2005)

This is what i originally did..then didnt like it...so i did this....










to this....


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

:0


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)




----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

PROJECT59 you totally have my vote! Thats the best paint job EVER! fucking AMAZING!!!!


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

PROJECT59 you totally have my vote! Thats the best paint job EVER! fucking AMAZING!!!!


----------



## psn8586 (Sep 3, 2005)

i like sqaures too!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Aug 31 2006, 11:41 PM~6083518
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 damn i love this caddy beto :thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Sep 1 2006, 05:09 AM~6083791
> *
> *


nice


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 5 2006, 09:19 PM~6109551
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## patdeman (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 5 2006, 05:19 PM~6109551
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



its not a car its a piece of PIMP ART lol


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

how do you post a pic..i got some from my homies shop thats doing my 63'


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 13 2006, 12:22 PM~6164377
> *how do you post a pic..i got some from my homies shop thats doing my 63'
> 
> 
> *



Make A Photobucket account its freee

or use image shack


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Sep 13 2006, 12:25 PM~6164438
> *Make A Photobucket account its freee
> 
> or use image shack
> *



 i'll try my computer is slow as fuck....


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=274801&st=60







 TRUST ME....THE REGAL IS DETAILED LIKE A REAL CAR


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 18 2006, 12:17 AM~6194855
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=274801&st=60
> TRUST ME....THE REGAL IS DETAILED LIKE A REAL CAR
> *




OMG THAT SHIT IS SICK!!!!!! :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 18 2006, 12:17 AM~6194855
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=274801&st=60
> TRUST ME....THE REGAL IS DETAILED LIKE A REAL CAR
> *



Fuckin Outstanding!! :worship: :worship:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

looks Like Mini Levi Paint Jobs!!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Sep 18 2006, 12:28 AM~6194896
> *looks Like  Mini Levi Paint Jobs!!
> *



my 63 is being done by him..candy oriental blue


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 18 2006, 12:33 AM~6194912
> *my 63 is being done by him..candy oriental blue
> *



Pm Me His Price's I Wanna Send Him A 59 Hardtop!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Sep 18 2006, 12:27 AM~6194894
> *Fuckin Outstanding!! :worship: :worship:
> 
> 
> ...



X2 that shit is badass!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:  
damn more pics of both please :worship:


----------



## Sleepy2368 (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Sep 13 2006, 12:28 PM~6164462
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I love that '67, are you done in that pic or are you going to candy over it?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Sep 18 2006, 02:40 AM~6195109
> *  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> damn more pics of both please  :worship:
> *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

TTT


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Sep 18 2006, 07:27 AM~6194894
> *Fuckin Outstanding!! :worship: :worship:
> 
> 
> ...


its about time , i been waitin for monthes for some1 to post some of ricks patterned models.


----------



## erase one (Jul 5, 2006)

Damn! That shit is nuts. :0  

I gotta try some patterns.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

ttt


----------



## low4life74 (Jun 10, 2006)

Nice...


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

ttt 

anyone else wanna post some pics.


----------



## caddionly (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Sep 17 2006, 11:27 PM~6194894
> *Fuckin Outstanding!! :worship: :worship:
> 
> 
> ...



mann.. this is one of the best patterns ever seen in a model car :thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sleepy2368_@Sep 18 2006, 08:15 AM~6195790
> *I love that '67, are you done in that pic or are you going to candy over it?
> *



NAW HOMIE I LIKE HOW THE SILVER FLAKE BREAKS OFF THE 2 COLORS AND IT STANDS OUT WITH THE RED!!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Capitol E of Excellence on those patterns....sick... :thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sleepy2368_@Sep 18 2006, 08:15 AM~6195790
> *I love that '67, are you done in that pic or are you going to candy over it?
> *



lol i know i said i was gonna leave it alone but i got brave LOL!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

here are a couple that i havnt finished yet 

orange tahoe









and my blue 77 monte


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Sep 18 2006, 12:27 AM~6194894
> *Fuckin Outstanding!! :worship: :worship:
> 
> 
> ...


This is really sick!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 5 2006, 01:19 PM~6109551
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## streetdreams420 (Jul 3, 2003)

man these boys have skills props on the workmanship


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Nov 4 2006, 06:26 AM~6501276
> *here are a couple that i havnt finished yet
> 
> 
> ...



nice 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetdreams420_@Nov 4 2006, 09:17 PM~6505260
> *man these boys have skills props on the workmanship
> *


x2


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caddionly_@Sep 24 2006, 04:06 AM~6233679
> *mann.. this is one of the best patterns ever seen in a model car :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)




----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice! I like that '65!


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Nov 5 2006, 10:52 AM~6507802
> *Nice! I like that '65!
> *


thanks


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

whoa that 65 is badass :thumbsup: 
old school :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

DAMN is that your green caddi doc?


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

those two rides are badass drnitrus!


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

i know. i want that caddy!!!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

thanks guys. yes they are both my builds


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

got any more pictures of that caddi?


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Nov 6 2006, 11:08 AM~6513098
> *got any more pictures of that caddi?
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=255506&hl=


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Nov 6 2006, 06:57 AM~6512567
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I really think that mini truck came out really good!! I like this nice transparant aqua color and patterns. The Caddy also looks fresh like an apple!!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks J!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

I Pulled The 65 out of the closet

and took the rims and hood off because im gonna put some rimes with a green lip on it and the hood when i cleared it reacted so i gotts paint and pattern it again


----------



## CAMEL (Sep 15, 2005)

I WOULD LOVE TO DO PATTERNS IS IT HARD TO DO


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSCAMEL_@Nov 6 2006, 02:33 PM~6514945
> *I WOULD LOVE TO DO PATTERNS IS IT HARD TO DO
> *



In my opinion anyone can do patterns

but to have sick one of a kind lookin patterns 

its all about the mind 

i freehand my patterns on paper or on MS paint then i lay it down i never copy any other cars that are already out i just do what to mind

than its all about how and where you apply the patterns because if u put to many in a certain area and not the other its gonna look to busy

just pick up some fine line tape and paint and start masking :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Its not too bad. It just takes some thought and patience.


----------



## CAMEL (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Nov 6 2006, 04:37 PM~6514964
> *In my opinion anyone can do patterns
> 
> but to have sick one of a kind lookin patterns
> ...


HEY THANKS FOR THE FEED BACK AND I WILL TRY IT ON MY NEXT PROJECT


----------



## CAMEL (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Nov 6 2006, 04:37 PM~6514967
> *Its not too bad.  It just takes some thought and patience.
> *


AIGHT SO THAT MAENS I HAVE TO THINK HUH DAMIT :biggrin: 

HEY I HAVE 1/4 OF AN INCH TAPE WOULD THAT BE TO THICK


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Depends on what you have in mind. You can use it for some paaterns but not for others. If you have somewhere smooth and clean you can cut it to the size you need.


----------



## CAMEL (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Nov 6 2006, 04:50 PM~6515049
> *Depends on what you have in mind.  You can use it for some paaterns but not for others.  If you have somewhere smooth and clean you can cut it to the size you need.
> *


THATS WHAT I WAS THINKING 
COOL THANKS HOMIE


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Heres some out side shots 

i painted this about 6 or 7 months ago and it still dont look that bad


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Nov 6 2006, 03:31 PM~6515351
> *Heres some out side shots
> 
> i painted this about 6 or 7 months ago and it still dont look that bad
> ...






Damn kid---I have to give you props thats great work, especially for your age---no offense by that, but thats clean work keeep it up. If your interested in selling that body shoot me a PM I have the same kit unpainted sitting on a driveable dancer styrene chassis.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Nov 6 2006, 04:01 PM~6515574
> *Damn kid---I have to give you props thats great work, especially for your age---no offense by that, but thats clean work keeep it up.  If your interested in selling that body shoot me a PM I have the same kit unpainted sitting on a driveable dancer styrene chassis.
> *



thanks bro...

and im not really wanting to sell this body because this was one of the many cars that was just suposed to be practice and ended up comeing out nice lol


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

yeah I hate to say it, but the color combo, and the design you got on it, i favor over any other ones that I have seen you do so far....it flows nicely, now GIVE IT TO ME!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Nov 6 2006, 04:29 PM~6515783
> *yeah I hate to say it, but the color combo, and the design you got on it, i favor over any other ones that I have seen you do so far....it flows nicely, now GIVE IT TO ME!
> *


this was probly the easyest one i have done lol

all i did was lay down silver base mask off the patterns shot a few coats of green pulled the tape off and shot one light coat of green and cleared it lol


:roflmao: at "GIVE IT TO ME"


hey maybe i can pattern a power ranger and give that to you!


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

HAHAHHAHA touchayyyy my friend.....think you could make him do maybe a 3 wheel of some sort??? maybe attach a wheel to each limb and have him lift his left arm, hell i dunno. ha just messin man, may have been ur easiest yet, but in my opinion the cleanest looking----sometimes simple is what works.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

t t t


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

harborarea phils impala,










not finished.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Dec 22 2006, 05:08 PM~6806539
> *harborarea phils impala,
> 
> 
> ...


that shit looks f#[email protected] sick homie


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

yeah that paintwork is crazy nice----but this same pic has been on the forum for a couple of months now---lets see more


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 23 2006, 01:22 AM~6806576
> *that shit looks f#[email protected] sick homie
> *


yeah he gets down, he hasn't been painting for too long, he's supose to do my roof when i get done blockin my car out.

he can lay patterns ins any scale.

heres a pic of his first patterned roof on a full size car.

its been posted before.











i'll try to go by his house and see what he has in the lab.


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

Not as nice as some of the ones here but
thought i share it....


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Dec 22 2006, 05:08 PM~6806539
> *harborarea phils impala,
> 
> 
> ...


:worship: clean


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

I'm still mapping out rooftop patterns for my AMT '65 Grand Prix, '63 & '64 Impala SS kits; my tools consists of: Scotch 'frosty' tape for pattern foundation, Scotch masking tape for cutting various widths, sharp and/or dull pencils (No. 2 or otherwise doesn't matter!), various rulers (a 6-inch metal sewing gauge w/ centimeter readings on the bottom suits me well!), finalize penciled patterns w/ assorted colored Sharpies (1st black, then the other colors follow!), and the most sharpest utility knife w/ plenty of extra blades; after all, can't cut without 'em! :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

TTT MOre Pics Of My Work


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

very nice patterns


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

damn zach, looks tight!

how old are you anyway?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Apr 21 2007, 01:20 PM~7742863
> *damn zach, looks tight!
> 
> how old are you anyway?
> *



thanks bro 

17


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Apr 21 2007, 01:23 PM~7742873
> *thanks bro
> 
> 17
> *



really??? YOU LIE!!!! :cheesy:

damn, im 17, and i aint got skills like that, if my life depended on it


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

man that regal is looking badass felix :thumbsup: you already know i dig the others 2


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Apr 21 2007, 01:27 PM~7742883
> *really??? YOU LIE!!!! :cheesy:
> 
> damn, im 17, and i aint got skills like that, if my life depended on it
> *



yeah no lie lol i guess all the fuck ups pays off i learned from alotta my mistakes thats y when i see people asking how do i do this how do i do that i be like damn just try it and if it works tight and if not start over thats how i learned lol but yeah i still gotta way to go i think i could put out better work practice makes perfect thats y on the regal in person the patterns look like a fuggin decal lol and i love that because i try'd to make it look as sharp as possible like the 67 everytime i see it a could spot flaws but on the regal the only flaw i see in that is the reaction on the hood which is gonna be fixed :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

i got a couple more to add 2 :biggrin:

patterned roof 

























this 1 isnt really patterns but some scallops and FLAKE


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Apr 21 2007, 01:36 PM~7742915
> *i got a couple more to add 2 :biggrin:
> 
> patterned roof
> ...



what up bro i havnt seen to much from u lately where u been? :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

not much taking a breather for a min before the wifey kills me lol

got another fleetwood in primer ready for some patterns :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Apr 21 2007, 01:41 PM~7742929
> *not much taking a breather for a min before the wifey kills me lol
> 
> got another fleetwood in primer ready for some patterns :biggrin:
> *



now that u think about it theres not that many lacs with patterns huh the only one i seen was a red one by raystray i think it was and your black and red one dont member seeing any other lacs make sure u post it up homie :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

4sure - i really want to see mando's house of pain replica when it gets painted ---- thats my favorite caddy coupe :yes:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Apr 21 2007, 01:46 PM~7742952
> *4sure - i really want to see mando's house of pain replica when it gets painted ---- thats my favorite caddy coupe  :yes:
> *



i was talkin to mando and he's not gonne build hustle and flow with the patterns he's just gonna do it all black how it was before it got the patterns


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:tears: what no way :tears:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Apr 21 2007, 01:55 PM~7742995
> *:tears:  what no way :tears:
> *



thats what i said  lol


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Tight work guys. I'm still at this level.....








just red specks, taped, silver specks, kandy apple to seal it all. 








blue specks, taped, silver specks, kandy blue.








this one is orange specks, taped, and tangerine candy. 


Been wanting to get more into multi-colored patterens. hno: hno:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

AINT NOTHING TO IT BUT TO DO IT


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 SWEET


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

here's one i painted.... still needs to be finished but i wanna chrome out the suspension....


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

heres my first ACTUAL patterned model... but its not done yet, and its a 1/12th scale...


----------



## psn8586 (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Apr 22 2007, 08:45 AM~7746931
> *heres my first ACTUAL patterned model... but its not done yet, and its a 1/12th scale...
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome paint work man! Also I love your back yard! lol. Im going to Tenn. this may in the cabins!


----------



## Txfleetwood82 (Feb 19, 2007)

THAT GREEN WITH THAT TOP IS HELLA CLEAN OLD SKOO... THAT 57 IS UNIQUE TOO PSN... LIKE IT :thumbsup: TO ALL

I PULLED THIS ONE OUT OF STORAGE THE OTHER DAY WHEN I WENT TO SEE WUT WAS LEFT OVER FROM MY MODEL YEARS..THIS WAS MY FIRST ATTEMPT AT PATTERNS. THIS PIECE IS PROLLY MORE THEN OR IF NOT 6 YEARS OLD


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

It's Wagonguy's '57.


----------



## Txfleetwood82 (Feb 19, 2007)

EEEEEEEHHH :angry: ....LOL  ... MY BAD


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

heres another one im tryna do, you cant see it wel, but where theres blue stripe, theres some silver...










its not the best, but its only my second time doing it!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

DAMN WAGON. AND TO EVEYONE ELSE NICE WORK ON THEM.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

here's my first attempt couple years ago..... real simple but i got lucky....


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

I always wanted to do patterns but was too afraid I would fuck it up. So I went out and got supplies I figured I would need. 1/8th 3M tape and printed out a car to base them on and went at it. I did some flames once but with a cut out stencil so these were my first free hand etc.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

LOOKS REALLY GOOD BRO!!! I LIKE GHOST PATTERNS MORE THAN LOUD COLOR PATTERNS


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 23 2007, 11:31 PM~7760302
> *here's my first attempt couple years ago..... real simple but i got lucky....
> 
> 
> ...



you KNOW i like that!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

*DAMMMMMMMN* :thumbsup:







> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Apr 24 2007, 11:59 AM~7762119
> *I always wanted to do patterns but was too afraid I would fuck it up. So I went out and got supplies I figured I would need. 1/8th 3M tape and printed out a car to base them on and went at it. I did some flames once but with a cut out stencil so these were my first free hand etc.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

here is how my lac body turned out 

with flash 









and without


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:0


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

Ok guys clue me in on the HUGE flakes "specks" How you guys doing it? metalflake paint or specks added to clear top coat. And what is it and where do ya get it. I got one going right now thay is just SICK but it could use a nice lay of gaudy speckles.

Tanks, Miloh.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@Apr 25 2007, 11:24 PM~7775320
> *Ok guys clue me in on the HUGE flakes "specks" How you guys doing it? metalflake paint or specks added to clear top coat. And what is it and where do ya get it. I got one going right now thay is just SICK but it could use a nice lay of gaudy speckles.
> 
> Tanks, Miloh.
> *


http://www.scalelows.com/products.html 

Go into "Kustom Kolor" scroll down and you'll find the flake.


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks BiggC: 

You've been very helpful

Miloh.


----------



## Sleepy2368 (Sep 24, 2004)

I started on my cadillac yesterday, metalspecks silver base, taped off, metalspecks green, untaped, gel pen skulls, another coat of green...still have to untape the other stripes and then clear...


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

those skulls came out tight


----------



## Sleepy2368 (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks drnitrus,

ok, I untaped the rest of it and then I shot a couple coats of clear






























now I suppose I should get to work on puttin the rest of it together, seems to be a problem of mine


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

DAYUM sleepy, i like those hand drawn skulls!!


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Apr 26 2007, 02:17 PM~7779858
> *DAYUM sleepy, i like those hand drawn skulls!!
> *


x2, skulls came out nice!


----------



## Sleepy2368 (Sep 24, 2004)

thanks guys


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

damn that lac looks great man :thumbsup: i like how you have the moldings and paint them at the same time good idea :thumbsup: color matching aint no fun


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sleepy2368_@Apr 26 2007, 12:41 PM~7779214
> *I started on my cadillac yesterday, metalspecks silver base, taped off, metalspecks green, untaped, gel pen skulls, another coat of green...still have to untape the other stripes and then clear...
> *


DAMN SLEEPY THAT CADDIES CLEAN BRO. :wow:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

sleepy, that caddi is fukin awesome!! Nice work.


----------



## Txfleetwood82 (Feb 19, 2007)

LOOKS GOOD SLEEPY


----------



## Sleepy2368 (Sep 24, 2004)

thanks for the comps everybody, I think after a couple days (at least) I'm going to sand it down smooth, then stripe it in gold (maybe), then reclear


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Apr 26 2007, 03:31 PM~7780404
> *x2, skulls came out nice!
> *


Yeah they did man all some clean ass patterns in this topic Lookin Good guys :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sleepy that is badass....


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 27 2007, 10:52 AM~7785927
> *sleepy that is badass....
> *


X-2 BRO.. THEM PATTERN'S CAME OUT CLEAN.


----------



## Sleepy2368 (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 27 2007, 11:02 AM~7785992
> *X-2 BRO.. THEM PATTERN'S CAME OUT CLEAN.
> *


WOW!! props from the BIGG man, I appreciate it...maybe one day I can be at your level...and everyone else too, I really appreciate all the compliments


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

ttt for the patterns


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

HERES A COUPLE I STARTED TO TRY PATTERNS ON
*63 IMPALA*




























*CADILLAC*


















*CUTTY*


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

To Tha Top


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

ONE BLOOD

the ink work faded :uh:



























so i redid it


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: those paintjobs are bangin felix :thumbsup: 


i got a couple more pics for this topic


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

that top looks killer homie :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

sick work guys....


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

:twak: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jul 29 2007, 03:45 PM~8420266
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks i bit more than i could chew with this one


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jul 29 2007, 10:32 AM~8418790
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This roof resambles typical Dutch design...Delfts blue...it's painted pottery.  well done, same goes for all the work I see in this topic really excellent work! :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

THis Cutty Was Pissing Me The Fuck off Earlyer :uh: :uh: :uh:



























































































:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

is that how you do that??


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

yes sir


its drying i dont think ima be able to see the patterns until tomarrow :tears:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 1 2007, 01:03 AM~8443727
> *is that how you do that??
> *


he dunno. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

SIKE

:biggrin:
































































gonna redo the whole trunk tomarrow cause it looks gay :cheesy:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:0 hmmm i really like that water effect on there :thumbsup: 

but why are you posting this so close to the paintoff :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Aug 1 2007, 01:37 AM~8443805
> *:0  hmmm i really like that water effect on there :thumbsup:
> 
> but why are you posting this so close to the paintoff :biggrin:
> *



trying to finish up started shit!!! :biggrin: cause ima build this cutty and probly end up selling it


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

fool broke out with SIKE! :0 :0 :0 



Looks good Z. :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

thanks travis want it it could be yours for the cheap layitlow price of $150.00 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0





















































:roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 1 2007, 01:49 AM~8443825
> *thanks travis want it it could be yours for the cheap layitlow price of $150.00 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
> :roflmao:
> *



that would have been another good one for the word.............SIKE. :biggrin: 

And NO, I'll just send you one of mine. :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

LOL!

im thinkin if i should sell it or keep it im prolly gonna end up keeping it and building it i need atleast one clean ride for the shelf :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I kinda lost the candy orange lace but the rest looks ok ????? NO!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

For those that haven't seen it, I posted up a link in the FAQ on how to do the water drops.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

looks like crap..... send it to me....


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks good D, you can still see it alittle bit.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Hell yes that looks OK. And OK is being a understatement.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Aug 1 2007, 01:57 AM~8443843
> *For those that haven't seen it, I posted up a link in the FAQ on how to do the water drops.
> *



there is a good tutorial on the water drops in the paint and body section of the fourms in the FAQ's thread


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

i cnat believe some one did it, i saw it on some show with chip foos and i wanted to do it. but man you did it way better than i could have..just to make sure .the pics show all the stips right and you wipe off after the paint drys right ?














































:biggrin:
[/quote]


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Heres A Few Heavy Hitter's That i Had The Pleasure Working on And Trust me I Will Have Way More To Come :uh: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

fuckit I tried. All hand drawn gel pinstripes.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

it looks good dawg better than some shit i seen on layitlow :biggrin: u got the right idea though u just need the right tools ALWAYS USE 3M tape NOTHING ELSE :biggrin:

1/8th blue tape and 1/16th green tape

is what i use :biggrin:

oh and u need alot of patience i wanted to break the fuckin cutlass cause the tape wouldnt stick until i made it LOL!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 2 2007, 12:45 AM~8453335
> *it looks good dawg better than some shit i seen on layitlow :biggrin: u got the right idea though u just need the right tools ALWAYS USE 3M tape NOTHING ELSE :biggrin:
> 
> 1/8th blue tape and 1/16th green tape
> ...



I didn't use tape. And the tape I do use for this stuff works pretty good so far. No bleeding or nothing. I don't think its 3m. It might be.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:thumbsup:  :biggrin: :cheesy: :0 :wow:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

so far, this is the only jobs I have attempted to patteren. Just 2 color jobs with str8 lines. I loose all thought after I this far and can't think how to step it up further.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Looks Good Fellas


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

heres a good blast from the past when i started really fuckin around with patterns :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

i had a funky ass style back then lol :uh:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

PINKY AT IT'S GREATEST!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 2 2007, 07:44 AM~8454308
> *heres a good blast from the past when i started really fuckin around with patterns :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



how do you make your curved mask lines so smooth???

mine are always all crooked and shit.... :uh:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

heres one i am fucking with, until i figure out what car im putting in the paint buildoff...










theres going to be some gold pinstripe... (real car stuff)

and some (crappy) airbrush effects :biggrin:

i cant get a small needle for my airbrush, so i can only make a line the size of a nickel LOL


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Aug 2 2007, 10:29 AM~8455592
> *how do you make your curved mask lines so smooth???
> 
> mine are always all crooked and shit.... :uh:
> *



:dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 2 2007, 08:50 PM~8460473
> *:dunno: :biggrin:
> *



professional huh? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

t t t 4 the painters


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:0 that 65 is so badass tatman :thumbsup:

here is a 64 that im workin on


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

sweet work tatman and stilldown


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

nice


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

Hey Oldskoo:

Wind up and ground shaking over there tonight?? Good luck. I thought about you this morning when I saw the news.

Miloh.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Aug 2 2007, 08:39 PM~8460348
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn tatman that 65' kinda reminds me of this


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 2 2007, 07:30 AM~8454252
> *Looks Good Fellas
> 
> 
> ...


This is exaclty how I want my 1/12 Chevy to look like!! Really cool effects! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

t t t


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

my second attempt at patterns. Car has since been taken apart. I am wet sanding to do a flow coat (might add some gel pen stripping might not). redoing trunk with better hydros, adding custom headliner and trunk / hood liner, might redo interior don't know yet.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice cutty homie


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

damn homie u should have left it as is and started another one..... looks real good in these pics.....




> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Oct 8 2007, 05:49 AM~8951849
> *my second attempt at patterns. Car has since been taken apart. I am wet sanding to do a flow coat (might add some gel pen stripping might not). redoing trunk with better hydros, adding custom headliner and trunk / hood liner, might redo interior don't know yet.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## cooshit (Sep 16, 2007)

not much but i got these


----------



## cooshit (Sep 16, 2007)

meant to add these too


----------



## cooshit (Sep 16, 2007)

here's a few tops on both 64's


----------



## cooshit (Sep 16, 2007)

very soon to come  
























:0 :0 :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Coo Shit U Got The Right Idea Just Not SureOn What Supplys Your Useing And Your also laying paint down to thick u see how the patterns are bumpy on the edges way to thick lay it on light and build color'

other than that being said your rides are lookin SICK!! 

what kind of supplys u using are u still fuckin with testors?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Oh EYah And Everyone Who Wants To Get Into Airbrushes They Are Amazing and make Your Work Look That Much Better evenm when u learn lil tricks like tape shades and fades it gives your ride that much more spunk that it needs and wow this glasshouse im sure alot of u seen is a mixture of cans and airbrush the main base coat was done in cans and everything else was airbrush so you guys should pick one up and fuck with it cause i have only a cheap $20 one from harbor freight and a $50 air compressur and im doing work like this with it


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

very nice felix like that blue.cant wait to see it done.


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

Felix you got some paintin skill homie! Good job


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

thanks everyone ima put one more coat of clear on it tomarrow and it wil be finished and ready for someone to win :biggrin:


----------



## cooshit (Sep 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Nov 21 2007, 01:33 PM~9275254
> *Coo Shit U Got The Right Idea Just Not SureOn What Supplys Your Useing And Your also laying paint down to thick u see how the patterns are bumpy on the edges way to thick lay it on light and build color'
> 
> other than that being said your rides are lookin SICK!!
> ...


 thanx felix for tha compliments. and for tha pointers. it's been killin me on tha bumps.
and yes, stiiiiill fuccin wit testors  jus usin up my last bit. nice glasshouse btw, have you been to danny d's recently??


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cooshit_@Dec 1 2007, 11:27 AM~9348497
> *thanx felix for tha compliments. and for tha pointers. it's been killin me on tha bumps.
> and yes, stiiiiill fuccin wit testors   jus usin up my last bit. nice glasshouse btw, have you been to danny d's recently??
> *



the last time i went to dannys was in september buti should be going down there some time this week soon


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

t t t


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

t t t


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

nice


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

nice


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

nice


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 7 2008, 01:42 AM~10110553
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Mar 7 2008, 10:33 PM~10111777
> *very nice
> *


indeed


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 7 2008, 08:28 PM~10115662
> *indeed
> *


Looks like Coast One...Sweet ..you guys Rock...


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

What ever happend to the one with the multi-colored roof ro?


----------



## cooshit (Sep 16, 2007)

recently patterned my '61 HT:


----------



## cooshit (Sep 16, 2007)

will post more pics wit pinstripes tomorrow.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

nice paterns

any 1 use the kustom kolor hobby mask?
is it any good?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

looks good cooshit the trunk looks like luis's 64 :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

^ you just love that smiley face huh. hahh...


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

67 impala candy red

























wil post more after some clear over candy

here's the frame


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Apr 12 2008, 12:35 PM~10398182
> *Nice
> *


x2 and Much More....


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

my first attempt


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Nov 6 2006, 02:25 PM~6514900
> *I Pulled The 65 out of the closet
> 
> and took the rims and hood off because im gonna put some rimes with a green lip on it and the hood when i cleared it reacted so i gotts paint and pattern it again
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Apr 12 2008, 09:33 AM~10398170
> *67 impala candy red
> 
> 
> ...


first attempt at patterns and candy paint....have had the tape for a year , just haven't used it....


----------



## fatherdevine (Apr 12, 2008)

This is a 64 I was experimenting on, let me know what you think


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

pretty cool keep doin it man :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 14 2008, 01:47 AM~10410249
> *pretty cool keep doin it man  :thumbsup:
> *



X2 :0


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Mar 7 2008, 02:33 PM~10115696
> *What ever happend to the one with the multi-colored roof ro?
> *


this one?










still waiting to be finished


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> 67 impala candy red
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 7 2008, 12:42 AM~10110553
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i like that Carlo Roof!!! nice color mix!


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

lets keep this topic alive


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Damn, thats nice topic :0
My stuff:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Sep 9 2009, 05:43 PM~15026629
> *Damn, thats nice topic :0
> My stuff:
> 
> ...


nice work


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

heres my 2 cents, a r/c car body i painted and patterned out an flaked for my r/c drift car,i used hok and old school flake for the roof and model car paint u buy in the jars for the patterns and spray can for the solid color of the car. it was a lil tricky since every thing is shot from the inside, but never the less i was able to pull it off.




























i still have to cut the wheel wells out and mount it, it looks much better in the sun, i'll keep ya posted.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:0 damn thats a badass trey harborphil those flakes just pop out bro great job homie keep it up and eveybody elses to there all sweet ass fuck to


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 9 2009, 08:03 PM~15026815
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice .... uffin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

heres a little vega i just cleared today. :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

here is one i painted, but never built. still sitting in its box...lol


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

Here's the only patterns I have so far . The best is yet to come.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

a lil som for tha masses  :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 2 2007, 01:00 AM~8453410
> *so far,  this is the only jobs I have attempted to patteren.  Just 2 color jobs with str8 lines.  I loose all thought after I this far and can't think how to step it up further.
> 
> 
> ...



thats tight dawg i never finished the transformer i put it away in the box :uh:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 18 2006, 12:27 AM~6194894
> *Fuckin Outstanding!! :worship: :worship:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Sep 13 2009, 05:04 PM~15067619-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



These are plain and simply sick bro. Nice work.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Sep 10 2009, 07:46 AM~15035126
> *Here's the only patterns I have so far . The best is yet to come.
> 
> 
> ...



Love this.....


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks guys. I'm working on the Grand Prix now. I'll start posting pics in my thread once the colors start. Been studing old pics and getting ideas from Armondo. Stay turned. :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

some of my models ive painted


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 14 2009, 12:21 PM~15075906
> *some of my models ive painted
> 
> 
> ...




Are you F'n kiddin' me! Homie your builds and paintin' skills are sickkkkkk!!!

That Monte Carlo is a masterpiece!!!!!!!!


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 14 2009, 10:21 AM~15075906
> *some of my models ive painted
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN!!!!!! :worship:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 14 2009, 07:21 PM~15075906
> *some of my models ive painted
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

heres some of mine


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 15 2009, 12:24 PM~15086816
> *heres some of mine
> 
> 
> ...





:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 



when my model skills grow up, i hope there this good :biggrin: 



killer work pancho


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

SICK WORK UP IN HERE !


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

I WANT TO LEARN "HOW TO DO PATTERNS" REALLY BAD! SOME SICK WORK IN HERE FELLAS...MAD PROPZ!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 15 2009, 05:03 PM~15089815
> *I WANT TO LEARN "HOW TO DO PATTERNS" REALLY BAD! SOME SICK WORK IN HERE FELLAS...MAD PROPZ!
> *



Check out my school topic for pointers Mark ! Its simple and easy to do and is worth a try ! 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=404512&st=200#
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=404512&st=200#
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=404512&st=200#


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68+Sep 14 2009, 02:27 PM~15078157-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanx ALOT for the compliments guys. i really appreciate it


----------



## LOUMARPMP1 (Aug 4, 2008)

One of my many projects!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

heres one that i still have to finish..lol (ORGULLO MEXICANO) :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

HOLY CRAP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


That is bad as #@$%^$#@&&*^ !!!!!!!!



keep us posted!  :h5:


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

GOD MUTHF#CKN DAMN :0


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Sep 17 2009, 01:50 AM~15105710
> *heres one that i still have to finish..lol (ORGULLO MEXICANO) :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


That thing is f-ing sick and you know it!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 14 2009, 10:21 AM~15075906
> *some of my models ive painted
> 
> 
> ...



SICK!!!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Sep 17 2009, 01:50 AM~15105710
> *heres one that i still have to finish..lol (ORGULLO MEXICANO) :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


very nice work


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Sep 17 2009, 10:50 AM~15105710
> *heres one that i still have to finish..lol (ORGULLO MEXICANO) :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 17 2009, 09:51 AM~15107699
> *That thing is f-ing sick and you know it!!
> *


HELLZ YA.its pretty bad-ass..ill post a couple more pics later...and thanx homies


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Sep 17 2009, 01:34 PM~15108059
> *HELLZ YA.its pretty bad-ass..ill post a couple more pics later...and thanx homies
> *


Bad ASS..man can't wait to see more....


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Sep 17 2009, 04:50 AM~15105710
> *heres one that i still have to finish..lol (ORGULLO MEXICANO) :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


very nice work !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Sep 17 2009, 01:50 AM~15105710
> *heres one that i still have to finish..lol (ORGULLO MEXICANO) :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Have Chino, or the Homie Lo Lo, seen there car in this scale yet?


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 24 2009, 12:31 AM~15171418
> *Have Chino, or the Homie Lo Lo, seen there car in this scale yet?
> *


im not sure if they have yet brotha...


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

heres the other pics i said i would post....


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Sep 24 2009, 07:27 AM~15172412
> *heres the other pics i said i would post....
> 
> 
> ...



daaaaaamn homie u got down on that one :0 :0 :biggrin:  SICK NUFF SAID!!!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Sep 24 2009, 07:27 AM~15172412
> *heres the other pics i said i would post....
> 
> 
> ...


yea the owner's of the real monte are friends of mine (C AND L hydraulics )
they moved back to Cali not long ago, and they used to do a couple of models
themselve's....they really would get a kick out of your replica!
If they have not seen it..I will do what I can to get them to check it out..
it's would be a shame if they never get to check out your build...
Hydrohype...


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Sep 24 2009, 07:27 AM~15172412
> *heres the other pics i said i would post....
> 
> 
> ...



homie what kind of clear are you using, pics give me impression as if it has a very low shine. Might be camera since I noticed this on a lot of your pics of your models. That is the only thing missing on your bad ass builds a shiny wet coat.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

ps. I think (undead whiteboy) has a thread (famous car buildoff)? your work is right up that alley...if your anything like me? you welcome other place's to show 
your work..


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Sep 24 2009, 07:27 AM~15172412
> *heres the other pics i said i would post....
> 
> 
> ...



Tight!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*86 MONTE LS* PROPS TO 408NUT FOR THE HELP


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL BRO!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Sep 24 2009, 09:31 AM~15173446
> *homie what kind of clear are you using, pics give me impression as if it has a very low shine. Might be camera since I noticed this on a lot of your pics of your models. That is the only thing missing on your bad ass builds a shiny wet coat.
> *


ya bro i dont know why it dont show much shine with my camera i use the testors wet coat laquer ..but in person they is shiney..lol maybe i should just get rid of the cheap ass camera.. your not the first one to give me a heads up about them not being shiney.. :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 24 2009, 10:45 AM~15174205
> *86 MONTE LS PROPS TO 408NUT FOR THE HELP
> 
> 
> ...



fuck ya bro SICK WORK... :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Badass topic.


----------



## sQuEAkz (Sep 23, 2009)

X2 ^^^


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> *86 MONTE LS* PROPS TO 408NUT FOR THE HELP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 24 2009, 07:45 PM~15174205
> *86 MONTE LS PROPS TO 408NUT FOR THE HELP
> 
> 
> ...



THIS IS A SICK LS........


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

thanks fellas.

for those that haven't seen the car complete heres the link 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=428653&st=100


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 24 2009, 11:45 AM~15174205
> *86 MONTE LS PROPS TO 408NUT FOR THE HELP
> 
> 
> ...



cleanest plastic ls ive ever seen :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 24 2009, 12:45 PM~15174205
> *86 MONTE LS PROPS TO 408NUT FOR THE HELP
> 
> 
> ...



That Monte is baaaaaad A$$ homie !!!


----------



## Certified Ryda (Feb 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 14 2009, 11:21 AM~15075906
> *some of my models ive painted
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 damn


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Sep 25 2009, 12:36 AM~15181834
> *cleanest plastic ls ive ever seen  :biggrin:
> *


x2. by far my favorite monte..!!!. great job and that pinstriping is fucken sick...!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

pattern stage 1...
















Wicked Heartbeat...'86 Monte C.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

damn that monte is gonna be crazy what colors?

what kind of tape do you guys use and where can i get some?


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Sep 26 2009, 08:56 AM~15191744
> *damn that monte is gonna be crazy what colors?
> 
> what kind of tape do you guys use and where can i get some?
> *


I use Tamiya tape, IMO it's the best !


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

t t t


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 9 2009, 11:03 AM~15026815
> *
> 
> 
> ...


phil post more of the 63! that paint is sick...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 7 2009, 12:12 AM~15588489
> *phil post more of the 63!  that paint is sick...
> *



X 2 !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 18 2009, 12:23 AM~15699942
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that 67 is clean wey i think ama have to take ovr it :cheesy:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Nov 18 2009, 07:38 AM~15701251
> *that 67 is clean wey i think ama have to take ovr it  :cheesy:
> *


your cool wit me Danny!


----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 18 2009, 12:23 AM~15699942
> *
> 
> 
> ...



They both look nice


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 18 2009, 08:40 AM~15701677
> *your cool wit me Danny!
> *



ill send u a shell for u to do some shit to it ,,, send it bk when done :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Nov 18 2009, 09:05 AM~15701844
> *ill send u a shell for u to do some shit to it ,,, send it bk when done  :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


Danny I am sure your a better painter than i am! i dont know my way around an air brush! and i certanly can not do patterns...
real shit (there are very few patterns that I like) alot of times I think it rob's from the line's of the car...( I did not paint these,.) but yea i fuckin love the patterns on these two cars.........


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 18 2009, 11:11 PM~15710920
> *Danny I am sure your a better painter than i am!  i dont know my way around an air brush! and i certanly can not do patterns...
> real shit (there are very few patterns that I like) alot of times I think it rob's from the line's of the car...( I did not paint these,.) but yea i fuckin love the patterns on these two cars.........
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :angry: :rant: :nosad: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:  :dunno:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Nov 19 2009, 07:24 AM~15712667
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :angry:  :rant:  :nosad:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:    :dunno:
> *


Lmao: I love those litte funkin smiley heads,,,they are killin me,,I have to figure out how you guys get the moving ones....? sorry about the patterns.
we are still cool right?  Yea dude..I was the guy who could very easaley
be turned off by a car at a show because of the patterns...more than half the cars i seen patterned out..I thought did not look good... In LA alot of the gold leaf's and patterns are starting to look generic to me....some times I think less is more...
I desiged the paint sceam on my white 68 impala...first and only line's I ever did.
But i love it....I will eventually try to take some paints a little more deeper,
but it all has to be something I see in my head..or really feal from the heart...
Man I love my 67,,,but I think the paint is better than the build...and thet is not the way I planed it...I really feal, I was way to sloppy with the glue.. i have to take more time..use more light so i can see all angle's better while glueing..and then i should take more time and prep piece's before bonding...almost everytime i try to glue something, the part just starts sliding all over the place (makeing a mess)
before the plastice decides it wants to stay in one place...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

over 250 views since yesterday,,,,
whisper...... I see looky loo's


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 19 2009, 12:00 PM~15713863
> *
> over 250 views since yesterday,,,,
> whisper...... I see looky loo's
> ...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 19 2009, 03:15 PM~15716966
> *
> *


yea thanks T 68 that what I meant to say. lol


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 19 2009, 09:54 AM~15713778
> *Lmao:  I love those litte funkin smiley heads,,,they are killin me,,I have to figure out how you guys get the moving ones....?  sorry about the patterns.
> we are still cool right?   Yea dude..I was the guy who could very easaley
> be turned off by a car at a show because of the patterns...more than half the cars i seen patterned out..I thought did not look good... In LA alot of the gold leaf's and patterns are starting to look generic to me....some times I think less is more...
> ...



 i think patterns and leafing bring out ones , unique style :dunno: a plain car is koo just not my stilo  :biggrin: anyone can have a plain paint job but its always koo to take it to the nx level and test your skills :yes:


----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Nov 19 2009, 03:28 PM~15717081
> *  i think patterns and leafing bring out ones , unique style  :dunno: a plain car is koo just not my stilo    :biggrin: anyone can have a plain paint job but its always koo to take it to the nx level and test your skills  :yes:
> *


Real talk


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Nov 19 2009, 03:28 PM~15717081
> *  i think patterns and leafing bring out ones , unique style  :dunno: a plain car is koo just not my stilo    :biggrin: anyone can have a plain paint job but its always koo to take it to the nx level and test your skills  :yes:
> *


yea thats the beauty of lowriding,,,you go the way you want to go. regardless of what I or anybody else tells you...There's no one universal law on what to do and what not to do. some people like something and other people dont..sometimes
things can come along and change our minds... it's all good!


----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 19 2009, 08:46 PM~15720841
> *yea thats the beauty of lowriding,,,you go the way you want to go. regardless of what I or anybody else tells you...There's no one universal law on what to do and what not to do. some people like something and other people dont..sometimes
> things can come along and change our minds... it's all good!
> *



Well said


----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Nov 19 2009, 08:09 PM~15720302
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RELIC_@Nov 19 2009, 08:48 PM~15720870
> *Well said
> *


----------



## LOUMARPMP1 (Aug 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Oct 25 2009, 02:13 AM~15458928
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Clean work Homie


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 19 2009, 09:54 AM~15713778
> *Lmao:  I love those litte funkin smiley heads,,,they are killin me,,I have to figure out how you guys get the moving ones....?  sorry about the patterns.
> we are still cool right?   Yea dude..I was the guy who could very easaley
> be turned off by a car at a show because of the patterns...more than half the cars i seen patterned out..I thought did not look good... In LA alot of the gold leaf's and patterns are starting to look generic to me....some times I think less is more...
> ...


WAY TOO MUCH TYPING....... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Nov 21 2009, 10:46 AM~15737299
> *WAY TOO MUCH TYPING.......   :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


oh yea, we would not want to read to much of a paragraph, 
someone may develope a brain hemrage..
give me some practice,, and i will lower myself on evolutionary scale.
to just (grunts, fart's, and ug's) like a cave man... and then I will post a model
and just say...(ug. fart...Me make car...ug).. is that better ?


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 21 2009, 11:23 AM~15737549
> *oh yea, we would not want to read to much of a paragraph,
> someone may develope a brain hemrage..
> give me some practice,, and i will lower myself on evolutionary scale.
> ...



no. It's just that most of us have short attention span and ADD.........


more than one sentence and we get lost.............


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)




----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 18 2009, 12:23 AM~15699942
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I put the work in on 67 paint job. Anybody need pattern work done, get at me (KJKJ87) I did the 67 - heres more pic's of it.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Nov 21 2009, 11:31 AM~15737592
> *no. It's just that most of us have short attention span and ADD.........
> more than one sentence and we get lost.............
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 And I dont have A.D.D. ? Dude I am the poster child for the 
mentally challanged... I am one of those guys who loose's his cell phone
while holding my cell phone! or run's around the house looking for my keys
while there making noise in my pocket! i could go on but I already write to long.. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Nov 21 2009, 03:33 PM~15739101
> *I put the work in on 67 paint job. Anybody need pattern work done, get at me (KJKJ87) I did the 67 - heres more pic's of it.
> 
> 
> ...


damm I got it bad...for these lines.. wow.... Kj, toss up the other one hear too
the first 67...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Nov 21 2009, 12:08 PM~15737827
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 I know this is a pattern thread. do you have close up's of the trunk?
and inside's? is that plaque say Pachuchos,, or Dynasty?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Grunt,,fart,,,ug ug,, one day, me do car..then me com back with picture.. hope it will be pretty? grunt grunt fart..
(hydro) with a post so easy, a cave man can read it!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

grunt fart ug...
picture move when press mouse..
(hydro) with a post so easy,,a cave man can read it...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 22 2009, 05:45 PM~15748759
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you painted that? :0


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 22 2009, 09:28 PM~15749254
> *you painted that?  :0
> *


 I wish! (some guy i never met get's the credit) picked it up in a shop in
burbank california...He's got skills' no?

p.s. sorry for talking a whole pargraph! but i always answer questions for people 
I respect..( with respect )


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 22 2009, 06:38 PM~15749359
> *I wish! (some guy i never met get's the credit) picked it up in a shop in
> burbank california...He's got skills' no?
> 
> ...


i agree.... there are some around here that need some akrite


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

My best patterns so far :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Nov 23 2009, 10:12 AM~15753162
> *My best patterns so far :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



AND U AINT LYING :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

The 63 is nice, pattern work realy good. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

1st attemp a something other than the 2 basic colors.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 23 2009, 01:33 PM~15755596
> *1st attemp a something other than the 2 basic colors.
> 
> 
> ...



monte carlo wagon :cheesy: did they ever make any real one?????


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Nov 23 2009, 01:46 PM~15755742
> *monte carlo wagon  :cheesy:  did they ever make any real one?????
> *



Nope. 

Ive built two monte wagons here lately. A 2 door lowrod and a 4 door lo low.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 23 2009, 01:58 PM~15755849
> *Nope.
> 
> Ive built two monte wagons here lately.  A 2 door lowrod and a 4 door lo low.
> *



thats tight wey .... i should post progress pics of my rag monte carlo :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Nov 23 2009, 01:12 PM~15753162
> *My best patterns so far :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...





this shits sick! :0


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Nov 23 2009, 10:12 AM~15753162
> *My best patterns so far :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


well be watching for this one to come out on Impala fest...
and right back hear after it's chromed and cleared.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

Alitle sneak preview of my 65 impala GOT THE GAME FUKD UP  I got progress pics of the start


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 23 2009, 03:29 PM~16069887
> *Alitle sneak preview of my 65 impala  GOT THE GAME FUKD UP   I got progress pics of the start
> 
> 
> ...


 dis B is badd!! :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

HERES MY 65. PATTERNS ARE ALMOST DONE.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

yaw got some mad skills homies !


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

my first patterns


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> HERES MY 65. PATTERNS ARE ALMOST DONE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

you know what, if i get this 65 from kj ima bust out with some patterns too cuzthats just the hot thng to do nowadays damnit :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

DO IT


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 24 2009, 11:26 AM~16078541
> *you know what, if i get this 65 from kj ima bust out with some patterns too cuzthats just the hot thng to do nowadays damnit :biggrin:
> *


how much do it to ship to columbia,MO ?


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 24 2009, 01:26 PM~16078541
> *you know what, if i get this 65 from kj ima bust out with some patterns too cuzthats just the hot thng to do nowadays damnit :biggrin:
> *



Go for it homie ! I know you can do one !


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 23 2009, 08:55 PM~16072264
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SWEET.


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

Latest project


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jan 4 2010, 10:28 PM~16185904
> *Latest project
> 
> 
> ...



Niiiice!


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Dec 23 2009, 09:26 PM~16073179
> *my first patterns
> 
> 
> ...


Nice job on the patterns! Looks clean!


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 23 2009, 09:22 PM~16073140
> *yaw got some mad skills homies !
> *


*X2!!* :0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Dec 24 2009, 02:00 PM~16079421
> *how much do it to ship to columbia,MO ?
> *


need ur zip code..


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jan 4 2010, 11:28 PM~16185904
> *Latest project
> 
> 
> ...



:0  :0


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Jan 5 2010, 08:21 PM~16197520
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that's the shit!!! and where did you get those lights? are those the ones that you can change the settings?


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

NO. THEY ARE JUST REGULAR LED'S. I WIRED IT ALL UP MY SELF. THE ONES INSIDE ARE FROM HYDROHYPE AND THOSE BLINK BUT I CANT MAKE THEM GO IN ANY PARTICULAR ORDER.


OOOO AND THANKS ALOT BRO!! :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> :biggrin:
> 
> MUTHER FUCKER THAT IS NICE....i like that crazy shit :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

:biggrin: I THOUGHT YOU SEEN THAT. I GOT MORE PICS OF IT IN MY THREAD.  :biggrin:


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Jan 5 2010, 09:21 PM~16197520
> *
> 
> 
> ...


D.L.O.Styles, you did the damn thing with this. Good work :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANKS BRO!!


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> :biggrin:
> 
> MUTHER FUCKER THAT IS NICE....i like that crazy shit :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:
> DAMN THATS NICE :wow:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Jan 5 2010, 09:21 PM~16197520
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2010)

this topic is sick :0 :thumbsup: lots of talent here good job


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

ok that caprice two door is awsome wowwwwwww


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

You guys sick of this car yet?


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

srt-8 sickness..cant get sick of that car bro....100% eye candy :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

heres one i did


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 10 2010, 05:06 PM~16852976
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  thats beutiful


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 10 2010, 09:17 PM~16854213
> *  thats beutiful
> *



Thanx homie !!! for real !!


----------



## G-body_Hopper (Jul 28, 2002)

i have never layed any patterns before so i did some practice patterns on my impala. i dont have paint right now say i just primered itfor the hell of it. thanks to pancho1969 for the tip

















didnt come out that great looking


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

I KNOW ITS NOT PATTERNS BUUUUUUUUUUUUUT HERE U GO ANYWAYS.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@Mar 31 2010, 09:56 AM~17054470
> *I KNOW ITS NOT PATTERNS BUUUUUUUUUUUUUT HERE U GO ANYWAYS.
> 
> 
> ...



your car has warts lol :happysad: water drops are fun


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 31 2010, 03:24 PM~17058106
> *your car has warts lol :happysad:  water drops are fun
> *


IT LOOKS MORE LIKE THE SURFACE OF THE MOON. LOL


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Mar 31 2010, 06:59 PM~17058470
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Yes sir !!!!!!!!!!! That top is sick !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G-body_Hopper_@Mar 30 2010, 08:52 PM~17051049
> *i have never layed any patterns before so i did some practice patterns on my impala. i dont have paint right now say i just primered itfor the hell of it. thanks to pancho1969 for the tip
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

nice lookin 1/12 do you have anymore pictures of it?


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

http://
[img]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1004/4ccc.jpg


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 28 2010, 04:09 PM~17631177
> *
> 
> 
> ...



FRESH


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 28 2010, 07:09 AM~17631177
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looks tight :cheesy: ........neeeds something i just cant put my finger on it though :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

what kind of tape are you guys using?


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 28 2010, 03:00 PM~17633973
> *what kind of tape are you guys using?
> *


I use Tamiya tape..............


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 28 2010, 10:09 AM~17631177
> *
> 
> 
> ...


another nice one bro !!! :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

how r the "water drops" effect done?! trend that 66 is nice!! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 28 2010, 07:18 PM~17636240
> *I use Tamiya tape..............
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 29 2010, 12:46 AM~17637978
> *how r the "water drops" effect done?! trend that 66 is nice!!  :biggrin:
> *


Thanx !

This is the way I've done it and I'm sure there are other ways to do it too.

Mist on distilled water then spray flat black at a 45 degree angle . let dry, then intercoat clear or kandy over them.

I also use water drop decals as well, they look more to scale that way.

Hope this helps homie!


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 29 2010, 05:48 AM~17639676
> *Thanx !
> 
> This is the way I've done it and I'm sure there are other ways to do it too.
> ...


NICE AND EZ :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jun 2 2010, 11:55 AM~17673855
> *
> 
> 
> ...






i hate you :angry: 

































:biggrin: and you know i was just bullshitin .............................. MAYNE :biggrin: 

thats sick as fuck! i want i want i want :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanx bro !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jun 2 2010, 09:55 AM~17673855
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dope!
:biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@Mar 31 2010, 09:56 AM~17054470
> *I KNOW ITS NOT PATTERNS BUUUUUUUUUUUUUT HERE U GO ANYWAYS.
> 
> 
> ...


sci fi lowriding? a luner lowrider? give's a whole new meaning to the fraise 
(Moon Roof) this is what happens when you car spends the night in some strange 
garage without a trojan car cover! now he's got to put antibiotics in the tank with each fill up!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jun 2 2010, 02:01 PM~17674881
> *sci fi lowriding?  a luner lowrider?  give's a whole new meaning to the fraise
> (Moon Roof) this is what happens when you car spends the night in some strange
> garage without a trojan car cover! now he's got to put antibiotics in the tank with each fill up!
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jun 2 2010, 01:01 PM~17674881
> *sci fi lowriding?  a luner lowrider?  give's a whole new meaning to the fraise
> (Moon Roof) this is what happens when you car spends the night in some strange
> garage without a trojan car cover! now he's got to put antibiotics in the tank with each fill up!
> *



Aw, thats mean..........


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 2 2010, 02:30 PM~17675559
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jun 2 2010, 08:55 AM~17673855
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THOSE PATTERNS FIT THAT CAR PERFECT


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Jun 6 2010, 01:12 PM~17709355
> *THOSE PATTERNS FIT THAT CAR PERFECT
> *


HELLS YEA, THOSE PATTERNS SCREAM MONTE :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 2 2010, 09:30 PM~17675559
> *
> 
> 
> ...



SICK..


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Beautiful stuff up in here fellas! I have a newfound respect after workin' on the roof of my '65! It's got decals but I haveta add my own touch to it.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 6 2010, 06:32 PM~17710447
> *Beautiful stuff up in here fellas! I have a newfound respect after workin' on the roof of my '65! It's got decals but I haveta add my own touch to it.
> *



Kool!!!!!!!!!!!! pics?


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jun 6 2010, 07:18 PM~17710717
> *Kool!!!!!!!!!!!! pics?
> *


I tried to accentuate the decals I got from you. I screwed it up in spots but I'm gonna leave it as-is-. I think it's a good learning experience. I tried.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Bro that looks good to me! When I use my decals I always add a paint scheme to them as well.

? Did you use any kind of sealer over the decals and body before you tapeed ove r them? I've always been scurd of tapin' over them :biggrin: .


Try to wet sand very lightly over the bleed throughs and if that doesn't work try to use the back of a #11 blade very lightly and slowly scrape off what you don't want.
Just my .02 :happysad:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jun 6 2010, 09:31 PM~17711728
> *Bro that looks good to me! When I use my decals I always add a paint scheme to them as well.
> 
> ? Did you use any kind of sealer over the decals and body before you tapeed ove r them? I've always been scurd of tapin' over them  :biggrin: .
> ...


Yeah bro, I cleared them before I tried the patterns. I'ma try the wetsanding too. Thanks bro!!


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

NICE 65 WTF AM I DOIN ON HERE TIME TO GO BUILD


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Jun 6 2010, 07:43 PM~17711830
> *NICE 65 WTF AM I DOIN ON HERE  TIME TO GO BUILD
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 6 2010, 09:20 PM~17711126
> *I tried to accentuate the decals I got from you. I screwed it up in spots but I'm gonna leave it as-is-. I think it's a good learning experience. I tried.
> 
> 
> ...




:wow: thats sick as fuck!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 6 2010, 09:42 PM~17711812
> *Yeah bro, I cleared them before I tried the patterns. I'ma try the wetsanding too. Thanks bro!!
> *











keep us posted homie, your work is always top notch!


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

damn bro they all look good. do you want to sale any of them???i want to buy a ls monte or a cutlass even regal let me kno homie


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 6 2010, 06:20 PM~17711126
> *I tried to accentuate the decals I got from you. I screwed it up in spots but I'm gonna leave it as-is-. I think it's a good learning experience. I tried.
> 
> 
> ...


absolutely outstanding..tonio,, i hope now-one mind's? But i borrowed these's from 
the 58 impala thread..1/1..I thought you pattern guys might get a kick out of it?


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

My latest


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

[/quote]
:0 :wow: this is amazing...for real!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jul 10 2010, 12:42 AM~18008799
> *My latest
> 
> 
> ...


 beautiful 63....


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

that 58 is lookin good love them patterns and that 63 is tight with that old school set up.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> My latest
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:cheesy: :biggrin: 


































Not a model but some patterns I did 


























































































Not a model but some patterns I did


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jul 10 2010, 03:09 PM~18011977
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


my buddy :biggrin: I think im gonna have to send you something to paint.. nothing fancy.. maybe a big ole letter (M)on the trunk of my 68 vert? like the (m) in majestics? or the (M) in Markie... clean shiit as always pancho.. I love the grey up top.. and late congratulations on the hopper win.. I been tellin people all along, your a dangerous man!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jul 10 2010, 06:09 PM~18011977
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...






straight thread killer right here :biggrin: 

we can let this thread die now, and blame pancho for the killing


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype+Jul 10 2010, 05:31 PM~18012853-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: thanks I'm not trying to kill the thread just kep it alive :cheesy:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

That shit was funny Dropped! but it is true.. pancho just come through and lay the 
thread down... it's will kick again, its alot of paint in the air this season..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

are we relocating gas tanks?


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jul 10 2010, 11:57 PM~18015214
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What u mean markie? :dunno:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jul 10 2010, 05:09 PM~18011977
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely sick!!!!!! I love that '67 fo show!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2010)

Pancho great looking work. You should do a tutorial for us that are pattern challenged. :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68+Jul 11 2010, 06:36 AM~18015965-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks I plan on doing one I got some pics already got to get a couple more then I'll post one up


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 i already had a walk threw  but will always welcome some more pics, and info to add to the file cabnet


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

here is some of mines...


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2010)

Nice pattern work J. Really like the way the roof looks.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Jul 12 2010, 03:40 PM~18027462
> *Nice pattern work J. Really like the way the roof looks.
> 
> 
> ...


thanx alot homie!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 12 2010, 05:36 PM~18027418
> *here is some of mines...
> 
> 
> ...




yOU KILLIN' EM HOMIE !!!!!!!!!

SICK, SICK, SICK, SICK, SICK, PATTERNS !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pontiackid72 (Mar 22, 2010)

Those are some of the wickedest paint sheme's I have seen in long while.

Awesome work on all


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

between pancho and jay, them two are the top doggs on here for sure, but its time some of us newbs step up and catch some of that lime light :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969+Jul 10 2010, 04:09 PM~18011977-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pics soo nice pancho had to post them twice  definatly my favorite top 2 builders i just hope i can keep up :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

Thanx everyone for the comments! I appreciate it. Pancho is one of my favorite builders also. We both have our own styles


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Baddass Jay!!! I never seen that 60, anymore pics? Looks hard dogg!!! :happysad: :wow:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Jul 12 2010, 08:11 PM~18031065-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks jay your paint jobs made me want to step my paint jobs up :worship:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 13 2010, 12:36 AM~18027418
> *here is some of mines...
> 
> 
> ...



I like the 66 and 58 so fuckin much, any more pics of them nice rides?? :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jul 13 2010, 02:21 PM~18035379
> *Come on jeff me a top dogg?? Haha I told ya all u got to do is do it you'll never learn till u try it out  :biggrin:
> *




im tryin to get things together, no time or space is what keeps me from tryin this shit  

i tried it alil on that blue 63 and i think i have a good ideah, but its the mapping out the paterns that gets me everytime ya know


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 12 2010, 08:11 PM~18031065
> *between pancho and jay, them two are the top doggs on here for sure, but its time some of us newbs step up and catch some of that lime light :biggrin:
> *


THEM 2 GUYS R BADASS! BUT THE BADDEST DUDE IS HIGHLANDER 64 PERIOD! PINSTRIPIN BY HAND,MURALS BY HAND! FROGGY CAN DO IT ALL! SORRY NEWB!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> *([email protected] @ Jul 12 2010, 08:11 PM)
> between pancho and jay, them two are the top doggs on here for sure, but its time some of us newbs step up and catch some of that lime light*





> *Come on jeff me a top dogg?? Haha I told ya all u got to do is do it you'll never learn till u try it out*


HOW TRUE !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Jul 13 2010, 04:37 PM~18036585
> *THEM 2 GUYS R BADASS! BUT THE BADDEST DUDE IS HIGHLANDER 64 PERIOD! PINSTRIPIN BY HAND,MURALS BY HAND! FROGGY CAN DO IT ALL! SORRY NEWB!!!!
> *




lol he said newb!

well if your homie would post more and do some ''how to'' threads, maybe people like me over on the east coast would know more about him  

as far as im concerned, pancho and jay are the baddest dudes around here hands down


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 13 2010, 03:42 PM~18037179
> *lol he said newb!
> 
> well if your homie would post more and do some ''how to'' threads, maybe people like me over on the east coast would know more about him
> ...


 :buttkick:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 13 2010, 05:43 PM~18037197
> *:buttkick:
> *



:biggrin: what? im just sayin, i never had any lowrider bike mags and seen like one or two of homies rides  

so its hard to base your judgement on one whip, i see and talk with jay an pancho ever time i can and try and gain knolwage, because them dudes like to share there info.


i dont know no highlander nothin from a whole in a wall  

but im not gonna get into no screaming match over MY opinion  its mine and i could care less what some newb (lol) thinks lol


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 13 2010, 03:48 PM~18037261
> *:biggrin:  what? im just sayin, i never had any lowrider bike mags and seen like one or two of homies rides
> 
> so its hard to base your judgement on one whip, i see and talk with jay an pancho ever time i can and try and gain knolwage, because them dudes like to share there info.
> ...


 :biggrin: it really doesnt matter whos better than who.as long as we all have fun with the hobby.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 13 2010, 05:50 PM~18037284
> *:biggrin: it really doesnt matter whos better than who.as long as we all have fun with the hobby.
> *




thank you!  but when someone comes in here calling me retarded because i dont know who his home boy is, i tend to get alil pushy  ya smell me


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 13 2010, 03:51 PM~18037305
> *thank you!    but when someone comes in here calling me retarded because i dont know who his home boy is, i tend to get alil pushy   ya smell me
> *


wait wait.I didnt did i? :wow:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 13 2010, 05:53 PM~18037317
> *wait wait.I didnt did i? :wow:
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 13 2010, 03:54 PM~18037336
> *
> *


 :wow: dam if i did im sorry.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 13 2010, 05:55 PM~18037352
> *:wow: dam if i did im sorry.
> *




your good lol


----------



## Rollin73 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 12 2010, 03:36 PM~18027418
> *here is some of mines...
> 
> 
> ...



DAMMMMM YOU GET DOWN HOMIE. MUCH PROPS!!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 13 2010, 11:44 PM~18042182
> *
> 
> 
> ...


elco was so nice.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 13 2010, 11:48 PM~18042210
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 14 2010, 01:48 AM~18042210
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> 
> 
> ...




Nice paint Big M.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Jul 13 2010, 11:53 PM~18042244
> *Nice paint Big M.
> *


I WISH I WOULD HAVE KEPT THIS ONE :happysad:


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 14 2010, 01:57 AM~18042290
> *I WISH I WOULD HAVE KEPT THIS ONE :happysad:
> *


Yea it is a great looking build. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Jul 13 2010, 11:59 PM~18042316
> *Yea it is a great looking build. :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## SharkTank (May 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Sep 24 2009, 07:27 AM~15172412
> *heres the other pics i said i would post....
> 
> 
> ...


Now put the USO Plaque


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx evryone for the comments on my paint. im not NO WHERE ,near the best. I just try and do what i do. im always trien to get better and i will!

(i wish i can pinstrip and mural by hand tho!! :biggrin: )


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 14 2010, 05:48 AM~18042210
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


nice build
i could of swore i seen this car in model cars contest issue 2009


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 19 2010, 04:50 AM~18078903
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good


----------



## UCE 94 (Dec 6, 2003)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

DAMNNNNNNNNNNNN SICK SHIT IN HERE YOU HOMIES GETING DOWN


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:wow: :wow: Freakin sick work in here.


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Apr 3 2011, 05:27 AM~20246731
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Solid!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> > 67 impala candy red
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*to this* ..................


----------



## DVNPORT (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 3 2011, 09:26 PM~20250680
> *to this ..................
> 
> 
> ...



lookin awesome trend :wave:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DVNPORT_@Apr 3 2011, 07:28 PM~20250706
> *lookin awesome trend :wave:
> *


 fo real Doe!


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

all the cars on this thread look awesome kool sweet ect. ect. this thread kicks ass. to me a lowrider aint a lowrier unless it gots some patterns on it. just want to say i enjoyed looking at all the different rides on here. keep this one alive heres a few of mine.
















































not as great as all ive seen but i try


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

looks real good homie !


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I stated on her last nite...after I pull the tap I was not happy how it cam out so im starting over


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

i painted this model today not done yet


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice paint !


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

couple of mine...


----------



## ghettobuilt (Jun 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by arturo rios_@Apr 3 2011, 10:59 PM~20253282
> *all the cars on this thread look awesome kool sweet ect. ect. this thread kicks ass. to me a lowrider aint a lowrier unless it gots some patterns on it. just want to say i enjoyed looking at all the different rides on here. keep this one alive heres a few of mine.
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome stuff in here! You have more pics of the black Monte?


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Sick work here :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Apr 5 2011, 12:58 PM~20264760
> *couple of mine...
> 
> 
> ...


I see you fam !


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ghettobuilt_@Apr 6 2011, 04:36 AM~20271909
> *Awesome stuff in here! You have more pics of the black Monte?
> *


ill post some more on my thread


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Apr 13 2011, 07:02 AM~20326773
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's beautiful ! Is that Kandy Oriental Blue ?


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 13 2011, 05:42 AM~20326879
> *That's beautiful ! Is that Kandy Oriental Blue ?
> *


no is a krylon can i think is call x metal anodize finish


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Apr 13 2011, 08:02 AM~20326773
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## IceMan555 (Apr 7, 2011)

Those look great. Can someone please tell me how to get rid of the thick tape lines that are left...


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by IceMan555_@Apr 17 2011, 03:24 PM~20359359
> *Those look great.  Can someone please tell me how to get rid of the thick tape lines that are left...
> 
> 
> *


simple, dont get them in the first place. sounds to me like you are going to heavy on the coats of paint. more, thinner coats should help out. but for the ones that already have the tape lines, try getting some of the detail masters sand paper, like 8000 gritt and carefully wetsand them until they are a bit smoother...





BTW Candilove, awesome work in here.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IceMan555_@Apr 17 2011, 04:24 PM~20359359
> *Those look great.  Can someone please tell me how to get rid of the thick tape lines that are left...
> 
> 
> *


try only doing one pattern line at a time lighter coats of paint if you can . but if your using spray cans can be difficult i use a iner coat clear or you could try a light coat of clear then wet sand the clear a little to knock down edge  it will take you some practice get a old car body and try it out


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Bump this shit


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)




----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

*Patterns mixed with Franklin Ink decals...

*


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

This is all paint.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Patterns are lookin good fellas :thumbsup:

Some of mine :cheesy:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

_*A couple of my most recent builds ................

*_


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Damn Trend I'm loving the 41 from the Bomb buildoff!!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

X2! That girl is fuckin HOT!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Some of my recent ones.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Thanx fellas !

*


CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Damn Trend I'm loving the 41 from the Bomb buildoff!!





sinicle said:


> X2! That girl is fuckin HOT!





Dang Pancho, those are sik somie !


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

T:worship:T:worship:T:worship:


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

62 Impala


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:wow: .............. Sick !


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

chris_thobe said:


> 62 Impala


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

chris_thobe said:


> 62 Impala


 Dayuuum!!!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

pancho1969 said:


> :wow: :wow:



Right !!!! All I got to say is wow !!!!!!


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

What the hell happened to this...









and this...











I'm trying to learn something here.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

That 62 looks real nice homie much props


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

wisdonm said:


> What the hell happened to this...
> 
> View attachment 503946
> 
> ...


I think the monte on the top has been finished. I am pretty sure I saw it somewhere. Thats some serious tape skillz!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

This is a great thread right here.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

wisdonm said:


> What the hell happened to this...
> 
> View attachment 503946
> 
> ...


 *Homie it has never made it to clear ... but the patterns are 95% completed ...*


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

I still remember this one, fuckin awesome.


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

tape stage


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

NICE!! You got a lot of masking ahead of you!! You doin each pattern a different color, or kandying over it and just leaving the silver lines?


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

chris_thobe said:


> NICE!! You got a lot of masking ahead of you!! You doin each pattern a different color, or kandying over it and just leaving the silver lines?


 i got lazy and just shot 1 color


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> tape stage


:wow:


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Multiple colors would have beed bad as hell, but VERY time consuming. Either way turned out real clean. Nice taping!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

You know your 1 of the best model car painter's Iv ever seen.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

chris_thobe said:


> Multiple colors would have beed bad as hell, but VERY time consuming. Either way turned out real clean. Nice taping!


yeah thats real:run:
thanks!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> You know your 1 of the best model car painter's Iv ever seen.


hell yeah!!! pancho is bad ass!!!:worship:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Someones been busy:nicoderm:


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

pancho1969 said:


>


Sick pancho :thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

pancho1969 said:


>


Although I love that 50 troka,the 59 is just plain wicked with the two face patterns


----------



## texasfinest (Jul 9, 2012)

Pancho1969 your skills are insane man! You have the best painted scale lows I've ever seen!


----------



## LOUMARPMP1 (Aug 4, 2008)

Madd Skills Bro


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

great paint job homie as always!:thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Fuckin clean u got mad skills homie


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks for the great compliments fellas


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

pancho1969 said:


>


DAMN that NINE is bad homie! I have learned a lot from checkin out your techniques!


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

first paint of the glasshouse


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

second time around!!!


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

sick shit chris!! the acura needs to be on me shelf!! wierd off colors on the 57 look nice!! sick tape work bro!!


----------



## texasfinest (Jul 9, 2012)

That '57 is crazy!! Looks like a lot of tape action.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Fuckin clean homie much props


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Fuckin clean homie much props


x2!!!


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

hocknberry said:


> sick shit chris!! the acura needs to be on me shelf!! wierd off colors on the 57 look nice!! sick tape work bro!!


thanks hock!! yeah the colors are different but i wasnt sure i liked it but i been gettin good feed back!



texasfinest said:


> That '57 is crazy!! Looks like a lot of tape action.


 yea it took awhlie to do but cuttin the tape and rollin it to make tape rolls too even longer!:ninja:



pina's LRM replica said:


> Fuckin clean homie much props


 thanks pina!!



OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> x2!!!


AWWREADY!! Oldschool thanks homie


----------

